

Thinkgeek partners with Playmobile to offer Apple iStore - giberti
http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8bb/?pfm=Carousel_20110401_Apple_Store_2

======
originalgeek
Sorry, the "Bonsai Kitty Plush" mops the floor with the iStore.

